# Two or more year old shrooms... Are they okay?



## normlpothead (Aug 19, 2008)

So, I moved out of my house and in the process of moving I found a half ounce of shrooms that I had forgotten about.

They are a pushing three years old, but were sealed in a mason jar and are still properly dried.

I did a search and found that a museum sample thats 48 years old still carries potency, and indians used to preserve them in honey for years on end.

They've stayed dry, and I'd like to eat them because I remember how strong they were (skinny stems, small closed caps) 


My question is if anyone has been through this, and eaten old shrooms?


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 19, 2008)

I have never eaten old shrooms but I can say with 98% accuracy that as long as they were sealed up and stayed dry they are OK to eat and will still be just as potent as before.

Good luck and happy tripping.


----------



## Tree of Life (Aug 19, 2008)

properly dried and sealed in a mason jar? sounds good to me, especially if they were in a dark and dry place. munch a couple to test, and i think they'll be fine.


----------



## Gutter (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol how do you forget you have a half ounce of shrooms?


----------



## OnEcrazysoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Lol how do you forget you have a half ounce of shrooms?


Lol I would probably forget..


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 19, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Lol how do you forget you have a half ounce of shrooms?


It's pretty easy when you start with a couple pounds.

And with a couple pounds you don't think about shrooms for a couple years...


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 19, 2008)

I think the psilocybin would have already broken down...
For health sake though, I wouldn't eat even a non-magic mushroom that's that old...


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 19, 2008)

For health's sake why would ANYBODY eat a normal two year old mushroom... I don't get your comparison. I'm looking to trip and want to know if anyone has eaten old mushrooms, which, obviously, you haven't.


----------



## nashbar (Aug 19, 2008)

i've eaten old mushrooms, 2-3 year old mushrooms

dry in an airtight jar should be fine. i add a desiccant, mushrooms come out crisp and potent


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 19, 2008)

Badass, I've been thinking about tripping for a while, I haven't ate shrooms for a couple years, I think I'm gonna také a couple days by myself in the woods and eat them all. Thanks guys +rep for good replies.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 20, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> For health's sake why would ANYBODY eat a normal two year old mushroom... I don't get your comparison. I'm looking to trip and want to know if anyone has eaten old mushrooms, which, obviously, you haven't.


Dude listen, I'm trying to help you, you don't have to snap.
You're asking if it's ok to eat mush that's over 2 years old, and I'm saying, I wouldn't even eat regular mushrooms that are that old, let alone ones that contain psycoactive chemicals.

PS: Since you don't get my comparisson, it's magic mushrooms vs. regular mushrooms.


----------

